# Dracut et initramfs qui ne boot plus

## rhaamo

Bonjour,

Jusque la dracut me générais un initramfs qui fonctionnais bien, mais depuis quelques temps non, je ne me souviens plus si c'est suite a une maj ou pas.

J'ai dans ma conf dracut :

```
➜  ~  egrep -v '(^$|^#)' /etc/dracut.conf

add_dracutmodules+="crypt crypt-gpg lvm dm selinux dmraid"

```

Mon setup est un disque entièrement chiffré avec par dessus du LVM, mon /boot est sur un media externe.

Le seule vrai changement que je vois au démarrage est que j'ai maintenant :

```
device-mapper: table: 253:0: multipath: unknown target type

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
```

Et après avoir tapé la passphrase, je n'ai plus rien, ça reste dans le vide (attendu plusieurs minutes et rien).

Quelqu'un aurrais une idée pour ce problème ? Qui m’empêche du coup de mettre a jour mon kernel...

----------

## Gordon-

Dracut a changé de fonctionnement, et ne cherche plus à déchiffrer/monter les partitions spéciales (LUKS/LVM) automatiquement. Pour retrouver cette fonctionnalité, il faut ajouter « rd.auto=1 » aux options de montage du noyau.

----------

## rhaamo

J'ai déjà rd.auto=1 en place, et il me demande bien la passphrase.

----------

## sebB

Suite au passage à dracut > 0.36 la section "DRACUT_MODULES=" du make.conf n'est plus prise en compte.

Vérifie si tu n'a pas supprimé un paquet lors d'un depclean par exemple.

----------

## rhaamo

En effet, je viens d'emerger la 0.34 et l'initramfs est niquel, le > 0.36 semble prendre *tout* les modules en compte du coup... je vais regarder ce que je dois modifier dans la conf pour ça.

----------

